# What is best for YOUR beloved pets?



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I wonder what you think the best for your beloved pet would be in the event of your inability to take care of them? This could be because of a death, or a tragic tornado, any unexpected event that changes your circumstances.
If you should die, for instance, what plans do you have for the pets you have now? We have all seen and heard about wealthy people leaving their fortunes to pets and having a guardian look after them. But really now, what would become of your pets if something happened to you? Is there another person (DH) who will care for them? Will your adult children take them? Would you want your children to take them? What plans do you have?
It bothers me. At one point I had it all arranged, but that is no more as circumstances change...sometimes family does not feel comfortable with agreeing to take your pets...but is there a friend you could work with now to prevent problems later? Is there someone you could trust to place your beloved pet in the right situation, if that person could not care for them permanently?
You need an immediate plan, we all do. A short term and long term plan.
And this goes for the younger group as well as the older group...
Not a pleasant subject, but a very timely one now that we see all the world wide devestation...something to think about.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great topic. This is very important to think about. Like having a will. Molly would go back to her breeder. That was always part of the deal.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Right now, my parents have agreed they'd take care of him should anything happen to me. I actually asked them before I even got a puppy. My breeder does actually have right of first refusal if I need to re-home him.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I understand about contracts and first refusals, but suppose you have another mixed breed dog...or cats...or birds...??? What if your breeder is not around/ who knows how to reach them? I see the will as being the important thing Dave..but you need something with your vet...or next of kin...sometimes a will must be probated..things have to happen quickly with pets, otherwise animal control can have them before anything is decided....playing devil's advocate here...sorry!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

my situation is not that complicated, just Molly. My daughter knows that she's to give Molly to the breeder.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If something happened to me, there's no question, DH would Keep him... In a puppy cut. If something were to happen to both of us, Kodi's contract says he is to go back to the Kings. That said, I have a very close friend that loves Kodi, that the Kings know, and who would take Kodi in a heartbeat. Kodi often stays with her when I go away, so I know he's happy there with her other dogs. I'm pretty sure we could work it out that Kodi went to her, rather than having to go back to NC to be Reno Ed with people he didn't know.

As far as my other animals are concerned, my horse would go to another friend, (Actually, where he's living now) and the belongs to my son, so would stay with him. The fish... Well, I don't think they care that much who they live with!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This is a great topic and food for thought, if something happened to me, i know my DH would take her too (puppy cut as well!) and if something happened to both of us, I'd guess my daughter,but she wouldbn't be home enough for Gucci, so that might not be best.

Kara


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Such an important topic and one that is hard to face! I really don't think any of my children would be the BEST choice for my dogs, although they love them. They have their families and their own pets and my DD who would love to take them works 8 hour days and is not home much.
I almost think that HRI would be a good choice. We'd give them a significant donation if that happened.
Of course I have contracts with 2 breeders that say the dogs would have to go back to them, but they have shown NO interest in the dogs, so I'd be hesitant in giving them back. Knowing what I do about HRI, I think they'd have a better chance of finding a "perfect" home.
Hope we outlive the dogs!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I worked this out when I first got Tucker. My brother would keep him, (also in a puppy cut!) They usually have someone home, and they have Tucker's "cousin," a yorkie-poo.

When I lived in another state, I had two neighbors that absolutely loved Tucker, and they agreed to keep him until my brother could arrive to pick him up.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, the only advantage of having so many children and grandchildren is that I have lots of options. (Okay that is going a little far with the children jokes.) Sherron or my DIL would take Rosie, probably the DIL. That is if DH is dead also. He wouldn't let her go anywhere. The cat would probably stay at the neighbors house where it has taken up lately and the chickens don't care much.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

This is really a big issue. I live in area where there are a lot of older, retired people and there are so many dogs in shelters because their owners have died. Many times the dogs are older and no one wants to adopt them. It is very sad situation.

In my case, my brother and sister-in-law, who are also Hav owners, would take Riley and Zoey if something were to happen to me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dbeech said:


> This is really a big issue. I live in area where there are a lot of older, retired people and there are so many dogs in shelters because their owners have died. Many times the dogs are older and no one wants to adopt them. It is very sad situation.
> 
> In my case, my brother and sister-in-law, who are also Hav owners, would take Riley and Zoey if something were to happen to me.


I met an adorable little Cavalier King Charles at the show today, 11 months old, and recently adopted after 6 weeks in foster care because his elderly owner had had a stroke. At least he ended up in good hands. The woman is even going to be getting his papers.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This is something I have always been concerned with even when I was very young. My cousin who is more like a brother (we grew up together) and I have a pak, we will take each others dogs in case of death. My worry now is my cousin who is younger then me has had heart and liver problems (he does not and has never used alcohol) six years ago he had surgery and was going to have a liver transplant at ST Vincents in Los Angeles, but when they went in his heart had bands that they removed and they thought he would recover his liver function, sadly it did improve but minimally. Three years ago he got two Chihuaha pups and ask if I would take them "IF", of course and in fact we keep our pack to three for this reason. I am worried he would not be able to take mine (I would not voice this to him) but, Misty would go to her breeder if no one steped forward (I know it would be fine if someone steped forward) my kids are not the best (although my son can afford them and would love them, has no dogs because lack of time) the funny thing is just yesterday at my nephew's graduation both my brother inlaws and the nephew all expressed their willingness if to take them if we could not care for them or in the event of a death. My DH would keep them (also my cousins two... he promised) and pay to keep them in full coat, he loves their coats. No matter what it is a worry and personally I do not care if they are split up, so long as they get good loving homes.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to really be concerned about what would happen to my animals but even with the arrangements I have in place I don't think anyone can really determine what the future brings. My dogs are to go back to the breeder but that doesn't really give true peace of mind as what happens if the breeder(s) no matter what age is to go first. I kinda think there are no guarantees no matter how much one plans...we can only hope for the best, plan best we can and fate decides.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Did anyone read [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dogs-Purpose-W-Bruce-Cameron/dp/0765330342/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1306580978&sr=8-3"]"A dog's purpose"[/ame] it basically says that a dog has one true owner, one true love, the dog loses his first owner, first love..and gets passed around from home to home missing his 'master', I definitely can see Gucci sitting at the door waiting for me, or running away to find me...we had a neighbor who was given a friend's dog and the first chance it got..it ran away..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Did anyone read "A dog's purpose" it basically says that a dog has one true owner, one true love, the dog loses his first owner, first love..and gets passed around from home to home missing his 'master', I definitely can see Gucci sitting at the door waiting for me, or running away to find me...we had a neighbor who was given a friend's dog and the first chance it got..it ran away..


Yes, they sometimes look for their owners forever, but some adjust very well...look at Sir Winston. He came to me fully grown for sure, he walked well on a leash, and I was not afriad he was going to run away..he more or less stuck to me.....not really looking for anyone else i thought. I don't know what makes the difference. 
The older dogs in rescue, even our HRI, make me so sad. Most breeds have the problem of placing older dogs. 
That was one reason for my post, to cause you to really think...what would happen? Heck, many of us don't even have wills...but sometimes for the sake of that little bundle of fur we love so much we will make arrangements..even if only verbally.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I need to give this a lot of thought. I think when we just had Abby it would have been pretty simple. My DD who already has a dog and a cat would probably take one of my dogs but two would be really pushing it. My neighbor dearly loves Abby and the feeling is mutual but she travels a lot. DS is disabled and couldn't afford or emotionally handle even one. As I said - it needs a lot of thought. Of course, if DH is still around he wouldn't think of not keeping our babies. He even combs Abby everyday now!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Yes, they sometimes look for their owners forever, but some adjust very well...look at Sir Winston. He came to me fully grown for sure, he walked well on a leash, and I was not afriad he was going to run away..he more or less stuck to me.....not really looking for anyone else i thought. I don't know what makes the difference.


I think that's another great reason to make sure your dogs are really well socialized. Well socialized dogs are easier to place, and will settle into a new home faster than those who have had less exposure.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Karen,
You are so correct in the socialization issue.

On an encouraging note, Havs are known for their ability to adapt to new situations. After a period of adjustment/grieving, most of them do well, as seen in HRI and other rescues.
Our Finnegan came into our home at age 2 and has adjusted very well. He seemed happy right away, but I'm sure it took some time for him to feel "at home."He's doing great and is thriving.
I'm guessing the older the dog, the harder it would be. I know of a pair of Havs 8 and 10 whose owner died and they are doing well with the new owner.

I just pray to outlive my dogs!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> I think that's another great reason to make sure your dogs are really well socialized. Well socialized dogs are easier to place, and will settle into a new home faster than those who have had less exposure.


I agree, when I put Sir Winston on my lap to brush him, he hopped over onto the small coffee table next to the sofa, and sat there. Not the perfect situation, but he wants to be groomed on a table...standing up or sitting down, but not on his side...
He walked on my left side, but was not trained to do much else...no sits...nothing like that, oh yes, he could also climb a fence...
A well socialized dog is easier to place and easier to live with, this is all the more reason to spend some time with your dog and their problems. We all know what our dogs problems are...Sir Winston has a treat/food aggression, in that if it is in his bowl and he takes a piece to his crate or under the table, he does not want anyone within 3 feet of it. But if a cat or dog tries to eat from his bowl, he does not mind at all... I need to work on that one...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I agree, when I put Sir Winston on my lap to brush him, he hopped over onto the small coffee table next to the sofa, and sat there. Not the perfect situation, but he wants to be groomed on a table...standing up or sitting down, but not on his side...
> He walked on my left side, but was not trained to do much else...no sits...nothing like that, oh yes, he could also climb a fence...
> A well socialized dog is easier to place and easier to live with, this is all the more reason to spend some time with your dog and their problems. We all know what our dogs problems are...Sir Winston has a treat/food aggression, in that if it is in his bowl and he takes a piece to his crate or under the table, he does not want anyone within 3 feet of it. But if a cat or dog tries to eat from his bowl, he does not mind at all... I need to work on that one...


I've failed at getting Kodi to lie on his side for grooming too. So I just groom him on the washing machine. It must be Sir Winston's long legs that allow him to be such a climber! As far as the food aggression is concerned, hey, who's perfect? If he lets other animals eat out of his dish, he's certainly not over the top about it. As far as I'm concerned, if an animal wants a little space when they're eating, that's OK.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Karen, Sir Winston will be glad to know he is near perfect...he really is...I am lucky with him, he tells me that all the time!


----------

